# Optima Batteries?



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have no experience with them but I am looking to replace the battery in my duck boat. Are they worth the cost compared to other marine batteries?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I had them in a boat I used to own and do not think they are any better than any other battery. I had to replace two of them on warranty.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I have 3 optima blue tops in my boat and I love them, never had any issues, just keep em charged


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

This wasnt a marine app, but we used to have the deep cycle ones in the trunk of our patrol cars to run the computer, video, and all the add on electronics. They were supposed to be great batteries, but I never had good luck with them. About every 4 months youd get a acid smell and that would be the battery going bad. The garage would change it out. Finally went with interstate batteries and the problem went away.


----------



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! Got mixed reviews from all I've talked to about the issue.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes you will. I've had 4 of them...All in one boat. 1 of the Starting ones is still in use in my GF's car.

It's at least 7yrs old.

I've heard the quality was good in the beginning and then went downhill.

If you want AGM battery. Interstate is advertising them, but they are new to the AGM market, so No track record.

The Sears Platinum units are $250 for the Gp34's but they have a Good track record.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

A friend of mine has a battery store and he has now stopped carying them. They were great a few years ago , then they started "outsourcing" the construction. There are now too many reliability issues. He said he has gone from a 2% return rate to over 15%.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

I won't pay the extra dollars for them


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> Yes you will. I've had 4 of them...All in one boat. 1 of the Starting ones is still in use in my GF's car.
> 
> It's at least 7yrs old.
> 
> ...


 
From looking at the Sears Platinum AGM batteries the look just the Odyssey batteries I have. I think they are the same thing.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> From looking at the Sears Platinum AGM batteries the look just the Odyssey batteries I have. I think they are the same thing.


Yes....I just couldn't think of the name Odyssey.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I had optima deep cycle batteries for my trolling motor and they sucked. The charge didn't hold up no where near as long as my lead acid batteries at half the cost.


----------



## OptimaJim (May 20, 2011)

Hello, I noticed your conversation involving our batteries and wanted to offer some assistance. First and foremost, Donut slayer, all lead-acid batteries can vent gas that is both flammable and toxic in extreme situations. For that reason, we always recommend that any batteries mounted in enclosed locations be properly-vented to the outside air. It sounds like your trunk-mounted batteries are not vented to the outside air, but they definitely should be.

Isucole, while individual experiences can differ, if we had a defect rate that was anywhere near your friend's return rate, we'd be out of business. Unlike many brands on the market, we still manufacture all of our own batteries in our own facility and they are the only batteries produced there. We never re-spec or re-label our batteries for any of our retail partners. We have left some retail locations because we aren't willing to compromise our products in either one of those ways, but we are still the most-widely available AGM battery on the market. 

The reality is, many of the “bad” batteries returned under warranty are just deeply-discharged and work fine, when properly-recharged. This is not unique to Optima, in fact, some other AGM brands have dealt with this by simply voiding their warrranty, if a battery is discharged below a minimum voltage level. We didn't do that with our warranty, but we did create this YouTube video, which explains how to recover deeply-discharged batteries.

The key to long battery life, regardless of brand or manufacturer, is proper voltage maintenance. Whenever any battery is discharged below 12.4 volts and is left sitting in that state, sulfation begins to form, which diminishes both capacity and lifespan. That makes a quality battery maintenance device an excellent investment for any battery that doesn't see regular use.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries 
www.pinterest.com/optimabatteries


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

If anyone is interested.....I have 2- of the Optima "Trolling Furry" Battery boxes. They are in VERY good shape and I'll make you a deal on them.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

OptimaJim said:


> Hello, I noticed your conversation involving our batteries and wanted to offer some assistance. First and foremost, Donut slayer, all lead-acid batteries can vent gas that is both flammable and toxic in extreme situations. For that reason, we always recommend that any batteries mounted in enclosed locations be properly-vented to the outside air. It sounds like your trunk-mounted batteries are not vented to the outside air, but they definitely should be.
> 
> Isucole, while individual experiences can differ, if we had a defect rate that was anywhere near your friend's return rate, we'd be out of business. Unlike many brands on the market, we still manufacture all of our own batteries in our own facility and they are the only batteries produced there. We never re-spec or re-label our batteries for any of our retail partners. We have left some retail locations because we aren't willing to compromise our products in either one of those ways, but we are still the most-widely available AGM battery on the market.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I have an optima battery on a boat that I purchased used 2 years ago. I don't know how long the battery has been on the boat. Lately the battery has been a little weak when cranking my outboard. I tried the youtube procedure and it didn't work. I then took the battery to Autozone and it show it was only 53% charged and it was at 12.5 volts. I left the battery with them and returned about an hour later. They charged the battery and load tested it and it tested "good". When I picked up the battery I had them put a meter on it and it was only 64% charged at 12.5 volts. For some reason it will not hold a charge. Is it time for a new battery?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have 3 blue top optimas in my bass boat. Over 2 years old and are still amazing. I noticed a huge time pickup on holding charge while using my trolling motor during tournaments. I previously would have to keep increasing the speed during the day to maintain, but now I seldom turn it up unless crossing an area and not fishing. I will never buy another normal battery. I cannot speak for other AGMs but I would get optimas for all future boat batteries.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I haven't been impressed with them. I have a blue top and yellow top in my garage that won't charge. Also had a red top that I had to replace, luckily it was under warranty. 
They're a nice size, which is why I used them in my camper van, but I've had better luck with duralast batteries under same conditions.


----------



## OptimaJim (May 20, 2011)

Hi David,

I apologize for the slow response. For some reason, I'm not getting e-mail notifications on this thread. A good place to start might be with the ten-digit serial number on the white 1”x3” “Non-Spillable” label on the side of the battery. That will give us the actual age of the battery and help us better understand what we're dealing with. Also, what is the battery size? (The 34M is fully-charged at ~12.6-12.8V, while other BlueTops are fully-charged at ~13.0-13.2V).

SpeedoJosh, what is the voltage of the batteries in your garage right now and can you describe how that changed, if at all, when you attempted to charge them?

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries 
www.pinterest.com/optimabatteries


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

OptimaJim said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I apologize for the slow response. For some reason, I'm not getting e-mail notifications on this thread. A good place to start might be with the ten-digit serial number on the white 1”x3” “Non-Spillable” label on the side of the battery. That will give us the actual age of the battery and help us better understand what we're dealing with. Also, what is the battery size? (The 34M is fully-charged at ~12.6-12.8V, while other BlueTops are fully-charged at ~13.0-13.2V).
> 
> ...



Thanks for responding Jim.

The serial number is 9140405043. The battery is the deep cycle (light gray) 34. The voltage reading on my battery charger is 12.5 but the charger is showing that it is fully charged.


----------



## OptimaJim (May 20, 2011)

Your battery was built April 14, 2009, so it's closing in on five years. I know many chargers have different voltage cut-offs, so it is possible your charger won't charge any battery to a voltage level any higher than 12.5 volts, which in the case of your BlueTop, is only about 65% charged. Fully-charged voltage on your battery will be about 13.0-13.2 volts.

Batteries also sulfate as they age, so cycling the battery down to about 11.5 volts and charging it back up at a higher amperage rate (10 amps) two or three times, may help restore some performance.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries
www.pinterest.com/optimabatteries


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

OptimaJim said:


> Your battery was built April 14, 2009, so it's closing in on five years. I know many chargers have different voltage cut-offs, so it is possible your charger won't charge any battery to a voltage level any higher than 12.5 volts, which in the case of your BlueTop, is only about 65% charged. Fully-charged voltage on your battery will be about 13.0-13.2 volts.
> 
> Batteries also sulfate as they age, so cycling the battery down to about 11.5 volts and charging it back up at a higher amperage rate (10 amps) two or three times, may help restore some performance.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your assistance. I figured it may be sulfated. I will follow the procedure you suggested and see if helps.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to be a big fan of Optima until a couple years ago. 


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...eries-optima-batteries-warranty-issues-71588/


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I had two Academy Sports Throwaways (Stowaways) and believe it or not they lasted me 5 years. I just replaced them about a week ago and decided to go with two Interstate SM27s. I’ve always heard bad things about the Throwaways and great things about the Interstate so I guess I’ll find out.


----------



## OptimaJim (May 20, 2011)

floridays, you weren't alone in your frustration with pro-rated warranties. Not only were these confusing for consumers, but they were sometimes challenging for retailers to calculate correctly. We no longer offer pro-ration in our warranties, instead just going with free-replacement. Battery warranties in general are largely a function of marketing and not necessarily indicative of product quality. If any battery is going to fail from a manufacturing defect, it is likely to do so well within the first year of use, if not the first month. Beyond that, battery lifespan is largely dependent on how the battery is used and maintained.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries
www.pinterest.com/optimabatteries


----------



## Grehgory (Mar 13, 2014)

better than any other battery. I had to replace two of them on warranty.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I;m so impressed that Jim is actually on here from the manuf that I;m gonna buy Optima. I had the red top and yellow top before and loved them!!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

AMG 105 from west marine... I run 2 in parallel. 2 days of straight cobia fishing last year with a 1000 watts of music playing and all my electronics they where at 77%... Not saying anything bad about Optima but if you are going to change check these out. Jim glad to see you on here to help others answer questions.


----------



## OptimaJim (May 20, 2011)

dustyflair, I'm happy to help. If you are buying a battery for your boat and you're using it for anything other than engine starting, make sure it is designed for deep-cycle use. Whether it is our battery or any other brand, make sure to keep it fully-charged whenever possible and try not to ever let it drop below 12.4 volts and sit in that state for an extended period of time. That will help extend lifespan and provide better performance over the life of the battery.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries
www.pinterest.com/optimabatteries


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

"Proper charging is the most important thing in any battery"
I use Odyssey batteries that are 5 years old.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I use Odyssey batteries that are 5 years old.


That is who makes the Sears AGM Platinum batteries.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone using Odyssey batteries for starting diesels and running electronics? 
Looking at the Odyssey 2250, seems to be a hybrid (CCA and Deep Cycle).


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

I just bought two interstate 31AGM7 they were 270 each they have a 36 month full replacement no ? asked


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have always used Superior Power Masters and they have been awesome.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

OptimaJim said:


> floridays, you weren't alone in your frustration with pro-rated warranties. Not only were these confusing for consumers, but they were sometimes challenging for retailers to calculate correctly. We no longer offer pro-ration in our warranties, instead just going with free-replacement. Battery warranties in general are largely a function of marketing and not necessarily indicative of product quality. If any battery is going to fail from a manufacturing defect, it is likely to do so well within the first year of use, if not the first month. Beyond that, battery lifespan is largely dependent on how the battery is used and maintained.
> 
> Jim McIlvaine
> eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries
> www.pinterest.com/optimabatteries



I have one that was bought in Texas then replaced in Florida 2 years ago.
Yellow top, sticker says its 2/12. 
3 year free replacement.
Now I am being told by Optima customer service that they will not replace it.
220$ battery and neither one made it 25 months.
When I spoke to Optima customer service I expressed my displeasure and disappointment.
I even stated I intended to post on here about. However I decided not to bash them on here. 
But seeing how the question has been asked by another member. 
And you decided to starting posting about your products, compelled me to respond.

Question what percentage of yellow tops fail after 25 months or less.

What percentage makes it to 36 months.

How many units did you sell last year.

How many have been replaced already

Why?

Tough questions yes

15 miles off shore. Battery fails it's only 2 years old. And it cost a lot more the walmart batteries. And Wallies batteries seam to last longer

My experience with your companies products.


Not Good!


----------



## OptimaJim (May 20, 2011)

Jet fishin, I'm sorry to hear about the problems you've been having. How long ago did you originally purchase your first battery? Warranties do not reset with each replacement, as that would essentially result in a lifetime warranty. The last brand I heard of who offered such a warranty, is now out of business and has been for quite some time. 

Your questions about our products have been asked often of me and my response has always been the same- if you can find specific answers to those questions for any other battery brand or manufacturer mentioned in this thread, please post them here. Those were the conditions presented to me by my boss several years ago, when I asked if I could share any of that information. Battery brands probably don't know all those answers and battery manufacturers simply don't share that information for a variety of reasons. 

I can tell you that a large percentage of our warranty returns are “discharge-only,” meaning the batteries were just deeply-discharged and worked fine after being properly-recharged. My truck starts every day on someone else's “bad” YellowTop and we now sponsor the ChumpCar World Series and have equipped entire fields of race cars with someone else's “dead” batteries. We're not alone in that regard and if you read the warranty language for some other brands, you'll notice some specifically exclude coverage on batteries that have been discharged below a specific voltage level.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries 
www.pinterest.com/optimabatteries


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Well you certainly did not answer any of my questions. 

220$ for a battery that did not last 25 months. :blink:
Replaced under warranty.:yes:
2nd battery dead 25 months.
This appears to be a pattern.:yes:

If most of your returns are only discharged? Why would you not properly equip and train the stores that retail your product? 
Will you answer this question?

I am not asking for a life time warranty.:no:
Only value for my money.:yes:
You want me to say we are even, Ok. :thumbsup: 4 years and 2 months for a 220$ battery. We are even. :yes:
Where do you want me to send the 2 tow bills to.:whistling:
Never mind my cheap back up Walmart battery was able to jump off the high dollar, dead Optima both times

I have no interest in researching other bands and posting it here. 
Most major companies do there own market research.
I bought your brand. 
I believed the advertising claims. ( I know pretty dumb on my part)
My experience with your products was bad. Dead after 25 months.

So refrain from posting on here you loaded answers. 
The smell bad:yes:

But don't worry about what I posted. 
Do worry that most of the people on here are fairly intelligent. 
With damn accurate BS detectors


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

I worked at autozone for 5 years & sold dozens of optima batteries. I will say this if you like the idea of drop in and no worry (as in filling the cells up) then a optima is good. But like I've read in the past posts; it's a battery. It may last 1 week or 10 years there's no telling. My biggest suggestion is to make sure u trickle charge them at the lowest rate and keep them charged. I've seen dozens of deep cycle batteries come back "bad" that just needed a quick jump charge and then trickled charged. I would do this a couple times and find about 25% of the batteries ( all deep cycle) would come back to life. My personal suggestion shop for warranty and price. Like I said I've seen a battery last a week and I've seen a 10 year old vehihicle with its factory battery. 

Also FYI, there are some people that swap their good but old boat batteries every spring year. Keep in touch with your local parts stores, and you may be able to get a good used DC for around 30-40$ +core. I used to stack them up and I live on the north end.


----------



## OptimaJim (May 20, 2011)

Jet fishin, I apologize for either not being able to answer the proprietary questions you asked or for not providing the answers you were looking for. Our free replacement warranty starts at the original date of purchase and does not re-set with each warranty replacement. If you find yourself in a consistent pattern of having battery issues every 25 months, you may be better off finding the cheapest battery you can get, with the longest free replacement warranty and the most-liberal return policy.

We have thousands of retailers selling our batteries and each one has their own rules for training employees and rules regarding whether they'll even grant manufacturers access to train their employees on the products they sell and service. For instance, some retailers will allow manufacturers to provide training, but require that the manufacturer pay the employee to go through the training program (overtime in some cases). Even with that caveat, if it isn't mandatory (and in most cases it is not), many employees choose not to participate. 

We did set up an online training program that our retail partners are able to access through ProMotive (if their employer chooses to tell them about it) and we even offer them product discounts for completing the training and prizes for scoring well on the tests. We also run a “brand experience” program that is _not training_ at NHRA races around the country. We offer sales associates free tickets to the race, breakfast, lunch and access to the Kalitta Motorsports hospitality tent, if they sit through a 30-minute (_non-training_) presentation on our products.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries 
www.pinterest.com/optimabatteries


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

About 10 years ago I worked at an Optima dealer. We picked up Optima as our premium offering and sold several dozen of them. We had a 100% failure rate within months. We also had a 100% failure rate on the replacements. After about 6 months, we dropped Optima and swapped over to Interstate and the return problem went away. 

AS for how they work now, I cant say. I use a different brand...

My story and circumstances were very similar to this guy..



Donut slayer said:


> This wasnt a marine app, but we used to have the deep cycle ones in the trunk of our patrol cars to run the computer, video, and all the add on electronics. They were supposed to be great batteries, but I never had good luck with them. About every 4 months youd get a acid smell and that would be the battery going bad. The garage would change it out. Finally went with interstate batteries and the problem went away.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the less loaded answer.:notworthy:

The only battery's I have had a 25 month failure problems with are Optima s:thumbdown:

I have gone to a different brand. :thumbsup:


----------

